# Short Notice Rig Trip



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

Looks like it’s gonna lay down nicely this weekend and 2 of my regular guys couldn’t make it. Looking for a pair of experienced offshore guys that is interested in leaving out Friday am spend the night out at the ram and head back in on Saturday afternoon. 35 Express with twin diesels. Split cost equally.


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

I’m either heading to Petronius area or the spur, haven’t made up my mind yet. Which area are you heading to


----------



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

I’ll probably head just past Petronius to Ram Powel or Marlin. Looks like a good temp break between them. What are you fishing out of?


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

Bite me I sent you a pm about going


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Bite Me Baby said:


> I’ll probably head just past Petronius to Ram Powel or Marlin. Looks like a good temp break between them. What are you fishing out of?


25’ Mako


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Where are you leaving out of?


----------



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

Fort Walton Beach, probably head down icw out Pensacola pass.


----------



## bentrodz4l (May 19, 2013)

Sent you a pm


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bite Me Baby said:


> Fort Walton Beach, probably head down icw out Pensacola pass.


that's quite a hike to the pass! how long does that take?

jack


----------

